# CPT for Arterial line placement (radial)



## asasands (Jun 13, 2014)

Here is op note:

The right wrist was examined.  The wrist was cleansed and draped in sterile fashion.  Radial artery was palpated and accessed with needle until flesh was seen.  A wire was passed easily into the artery and catheter was advanced with good pulsatile flow back.  Arterial line tubing was then connected with good arterial waveform.  Catheter was sutured in place with 3-0 silk suture.  Biopatch and sterile dressing were applied.  The patient tolerated the procedure well and was left in care of ICU nurse.

Thanks

Stacey


----------



## lindacoder (Jun 13, 2014)

36620


----------

